# Adding Salt to Aquarium



## Wussola

A question ... I've read on a couple topics here about adding salt to your piranha aquariums. I've never heard about this before. Why do you add salt? and how much/often do you add it?

Also, one of my friends once told me to be careful feeding then salt water fish, because it might throw the chemistry off. Is that true?

Help here would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## boontje

There's a great article about this:
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=13

I don't think that feeding a salt water fish will have much effect on your water chemistry


----------



## deezdrama

adding salt to a freshwater tank is only done to get rid of ick or to help heal an injured fish


----------



## TripDs

deezdrama said:


> adding salt to a freshwater tank is only done to get rid of ick or to help heal an injured fish


or to battle nitrite poisoning


----------



## Wussola

Excellent article! Learned a lot. Thanks!


----------



## lippy

I heard it also relieves stress. Its mainly to fix illness.


----------



## Fresh2salt

good for the stress and illness of the fish


----------

